# MEDION AKOYA P7632 - generelle Fragen (z.B. Warten auf Windows 10 Release, preisl. Alternativen, zweite Festplatte einbauen etc.)



## psYcho-edgE (18. März 2015)

Hi PCGHler,

für meinen alten Herren wird _langsam_ ein neuer Laptop fällig, der alte fängt an zu zicken. 

Aktuell scheint er sehr an dem oben genannten und hier verlinkten Medion Akoya P7632 interessiert zu sein. 

i5-4210M
8GB DDR3
16:9 1600x900 17,3" TN matt
1TB HDD

630€ + *10% Rabatt - Aktion*

So jetzt geht's los 

Frage 1: allgemein wie schätzt ihr es ein etwas auf die Releasezeit von Windows 10 zu warten? Zumindest die noch sparsameren Broadwells drüften sich ja dann inzwischen etwas breiter auf dem Markt gemacht haben. Glaubt ihr das bringt was?

Frage 2: gibt es ähnlich starke Alternativen? Gerne auch mit AMD verbaut, aber irgendwie finde ich nix supertolles (sowieso schade dass die Kaveris quasi gar nicht zu kriegen sind  )? Der Preisrahmen wäre so gegen 600€

Frage 3: ich hab die Info leider nicht gefunden, aber kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Laptop noch einen zweiten Festplattenschacht hat? Ich würde gerne eine kleine SSD einbauen, und die 1TB-Platte dann als Datengrab einrichten - dann sollte der auch mit Windows 10 nochmal so richtig flott werden 


Danke im Vorraus - psY


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2015)

Oft ist nur ein Festplattenschacht verbaut, teilweise lässt sich aber noch eine M.2 oder mSATA SSD nachrüsten.

Bei Win8.1 musst du selber wissen, ob du damit klar kommst. Das Update auf 10 ist ja eh kostenlos.

Ich persönlich kaufe meinen neuen Laptop im Sommer/Herbst mit Broadwell-Quadcore und Win10.


Den Medion würde ich aber nicht empfehlen. Was soll mit dem Notebook gemacht werden?


----------



## psYcho-edgE (18. März 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oft ist nur ein Festplattenschacht verbaut, teilweise lässt sich aber noch eine M.2 oder mSATA SSD nachrüsten.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Den Medion würde ich aber nicht empfehlen. Was soll mit dem Notebook gemacht werden?



Schade, eigentlich haben doch einige von den größeren Medion-Geräten häufiger einen zweiten Schacht. Na ja, sollte man vielleicht mal dort den Support anschreiben, der dürfte es ja wissen 

Ist bloß im Wohnzimmer auf dem Tisch. Hauptsächlich surfen und dann noch ein Programm das viele kleine Fenster hat (deshalb mindestens 15", lieber 17"), aber auch nicht viel Leistung kostet. 
Wieso würdest du den von Medion nicht empfehlen? Ich hab in dem Preisbereich (unter 600€, ist ja grade Rabattaktion) auf Anhieb nichts besseres gefunden. Hast du denn eine andere Empfehlung?


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2015)

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist bei Medion und Acer recht schlecht. 

ASUS F751LDV-T4182H schwarz (90NB04I1-M02670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DP455 (18. März 2015)

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540, Core i5-4210M, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (20C600JAGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## psYcho-edgE (18. März 2015)

Danke für die guten  Alternativen - aber grade mit der Rabattaktion ist der halt aktuell bei 575€. Und für die 60-70€ kann man sich ja schon ne SSD holen, das ist halt grade die Entscheidungsfrage ^^


----------



## DP455 (18. März 2015)

Wenn er auf die NVIDIA-GPU verzichten kann, wäre das vielleicht eine Alternative, mit SSHD: HP ProBook 450 G2, Core i5-4210U, 4GB RAM, 500GB SSHD (K7J65ES) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , oder gleich mit 3 Jahren Garantie: HP Probook 450 G2 K7J65ES Notebook ohne Windows inkl. CarePack 3 Jahre . Das Lenovo gäbe es auch noch ohne NVIDIA-GPU: Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540, Core i5-4210M, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, IGP, Windows 8.1 (20C600HYGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Zu dem Medion finde ich nichts. Von der Leistungsfähigkeit der verbauten Komponenten und dem Preis sollte man sich aber nicht blenden lassen. Medion ist bekannt dafür, dass wieder durch schlechtere Verarbeitung / Eingabegeräte zu "kompensieren".

EDIT(H sagt): 17''er-Alternative --> https://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&asd=on&asuch=p751 asus (Garantie beträgt hier 2 Jahre, nicht eins wie Geizhals fälschlicherweise schreibt)...


----------



## orca113 (18. März 2015)

Hallo ich klink mich mal kurz ein:

Wenn ich auf einem Medion generell nen anderen Datenträger als der Werkseitig verbaute einbauen will wie ist das mit Recovery? Partition oder DVD?


----------



## psYcho-edgE (19. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo ich klink mich mal kurz ein:
> 
> Wenn ich auf einem Medion generell nen anderen Datenträger als der Werkseitig verbaute einbauen will wie ist das mit Recovery? Partition oder DVD?



Ich glaube die haben Recovery-DVDs dabei.


@DP445  Also na ja, der vorherige Medion Laptop hat 6 Jahre durchgehalten, zeigt jetzt Grafikfehler und ist relativ langsam geworden. Aber so ist das halt mit älterer Hardware  War zwar nicht das hochwertigste Teil überhaupt, aber bei dem Preis von 500-600€ erwarte ich auch keine Verarbeitung von nem Macbook. 

Und auch die Alternativen von dir sind auch alle schön, aber bei jedem "fehlt" etwas an Hardware was der Akoya hat (mal sind es bloß 4/6GB RAM, mal bloß 500GB HDD/SSHD) - sind alles "Kosten" wenn der nachgerüstet werden muss. Wir werden einfach mal schauen wie lange das Angebot mit dem Rabatt gilt, wenn das sehr bald rum ist muss ich eh wieder hier rein schauen


----------



## DP455 (19. März 2015)

Vielleicht täte es ja auch die im HP verbaute SSHD. Ein 4GB SO-DIMM DDR3 1600L - Speicherriegel kostet ~30€. Gut, beim Medion kann man 2 Festplatten / SSDs verbauen, OS ist mit an Board, zudem die NVIDIA-GPU. Dafür ist das HP als 15''er wiederum leichter, um einiges kompakter und damit auch transportabler. Zudem hat man beim Medion "nur" ein HD+ - Panel, beim HP ein FHD, beim Medion hat man 2 Jahre Garantie, beim HP 3 Jahre (2.Link). Was mich beim Medion interessieren würde, ist, ob da beim Gehäuse wirklich Alu mit im Spiel ist, oder ob die Optik da mehr Schein als Sein ist. Denn dass das Medion von der Verarbeitung / Ergonomie mit dem HP mithalten kann, bezweifle ich stark...


----------



## psYcho-edgE (20. März 2015)

Das Gehäuse ist wohl sicher nicht aus Alu ^^

Wie gesagt - das Gewicht / Mobilität sind nicht ausschlaggebend, ein großer Bildschirm schon eher. Der Laptop steht auf dem Couchtisch, es ist nur kein PC, da man den nicht so einfach zusammenklappen und in die Ecke stellen kann wenn Besuch da ist  Der Sprung geht von 1366x768pxx auf 1600x900, ist schon nicht schlecht und auch nicht so wichtig - die Auflösung war vorher schon für meinen alten Herrn "ertragbar". 

/edit: hab grade gesehen dass er ihn sich gestern bestellt hat  - trotzdem danke für die Vorschläge


----------

